# Tree worker death in Brisbane Australia



## Ekka (Nov 14, 2005)

Attached is a pic of the small clip out of the biggest newspaper for the State and it was on page 9. I like the way they refer to our job "tree lopper", disgusting. I could not find any other info on the net etc.

It appears the incident occured at 5.30pm Saturday 12th November 2005.

Condolences for family and sad the industry claims another life.


----------



## rangitata (Nov 14, 2005)

My thoughts and best wishes are extended to the grieving family and friends.

Its sad that in this time of fingertip information and safety advice that these events can still happen. I just shows the risks that all people that participate or perform works relating to this industry accept/encounter on a daily basis. I know that accidents happen, but lets just hope that we all can learn and prevent further tragedies.

As usual the newspaper report is as vague as vegemite (Non Aussie's, i apologize for the slang)

Was the victim a private homeowner or a commercial operator?
Was any form of rescue attempted?
What where the events leading up to the tragedy?

Lets hope these details are released so we can all learn and prevent further loss of life.

Cheers Mike


----------

